# Pb de synchronisation



## vossavou (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai des souci avec mon iPad, lorsque je lance la synchro, j'ai le message suivant:
"Échec de la tentative de copie sur le disque "iPad ce Victor". Lecture et écriture impossible sur ce disque". J'ai restauré mon ipad et c'est tj pareil.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait gentil.


----------

